# Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 30" BSW w/ window & RF - 20070411



## keela07 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, I am just getting into smoking, and i recieved a MES 30" BSW w/ window & RF - 20070411 for christmas. I have not been able to find many reviews on this model. Can anyone inform me on if this is a good smoker, and any hints on how to make my smoking experience a good one? Any information will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 26, 2010)

A bunch of MES users reside here.

Go over to the roll call forum and introduce yourself.

Use the handy dandy search tool here and have fun.

 Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker you'll find lots of info from the many MES users here


----------



## deltadude (Dec 27, 2010)

Use it you will be happy you did.  btw welcome to SMF


----------



## joemoneytaker1 (Mar 29, 2011)

hi,i just ordered this smoker also.masterbuilt model 20070411,i was wondering how you like it and how the quality ,and performance is?i was also wondering if you can give me the specs on it?the site i ordered it from says it weighs 54lbs,is  21 inches deep,33 height,and 19 inches wide,but every site i find this model on has different specs,some say it weighs 48lbs is 15 inches deep,18 inches wide,and 29 inches high.eather way i am sure i will be happy with the smoker but your input would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## xmoon (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

To keela07 and joemoneytaker1:

As an owner of the masterbuilt electric smokehouse myself, I can safely say that you will not be disappointed with this version of the Masterbuilt collection.  Being a novice smoker, this more recent model made it quite easy for me to get the hang of it pretty fast.  The remote control and window are the winning features on this model and all the reviews I have come across are positive.  

A very informative review could be found here.

Happy smoking and good luck with your decision =)


----------



## timbomuldoon (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello all.....

Sorry to kick up an old thread, but I'm looking for some info/comments on this model.  Here's my story, please excuse the length.

Received for Christmas this year, very thrilled.  My wife had researched and found great reviews.  After assembling and going through the seasoning process, I found smoke escaping not only through the adjustable vent on top, but through the door near the hinge on the top right of the door.  After further inspection, I realized I could see light through the side of the door, THROUGH the stripping into the cooking area.  There was also a fair amount of water/condensation escaping through the bottom of the door.  Never anything out the rear into the drip tray.  

We returned to amazon, and they quickly sent a replacement.  I noticed that the box seemed much newer than the previous.  Just assembled this one now, and I'm noticing the same problem with the seal on the door.  

My simple question is.....how much smoke, if any, should be escaping from the door seal?  This might seem like a stupid question, my assumption is none, but I just wanted to get some feedback from the good people here before I pack it again and send it back.  

GREAT FORUM!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## geerock (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have the vent on the top open, you should have very little if any coming out of the door gasket.  Seeing right thru on the first one was certainly not right.  You have to open the top to get good flow and so you don't pressurize the unit, which is what I think you might have done on the second try.


----------



## timbomuldoon (Jan 29, 2012)

geerock said:


> If you have the vent on the top open, you should have very little if any coming out of the door gasket.  Seeing right thru on the first one was certainly not right.  You have to open the top to get good flow and so you don't pressurize the unit, which is what I think you might have done on the second try.




Thanks.  So I guess then my question is, should I be able to see light through the door gasket?  It seems wrong to me, but I'm new to this.  It's a much smaller sliver on this new unit, the length and thickness of a penny.  Appreciate your input.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2012)

I received a new MES40 for Christmas, don't we have great wives! I have no smoke or condensate coming out anywhere around the door...You can return it and try again or contact Masterbuilt for a new seal or door...Good Luck...JJ


----------



## timbomuldoon (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## rocor98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Not all people are mechanically inclined. .. For anyone following this thread .. Also keep in mind you can use the adjuster on the latch to add tightness .. 

Please do not just do this .. Stand on the right side of the unit and look across the door gap and see if it is the same size all the way across  .. If it is wider at the end on the left then use the adjuster to tighten it a small amount ..

See the one line of info on page 15 of the manual ..

My MES 30 arrived with it a bit loose .. I presume as to not compress the gasket during it's months of storage.

I have not tightened it yet as I have a month or two to wait for an opportunity tp put it in action.

Sorry .. I am one of those read the manual guys :-)

Ross


----------

